

Toolmaker - ihumanable
http://ihumanable.com/blog/2010/01/toolmaker/

======
omouse
So he did _more_ work and didn't even get much praise for it? Wtf is the point
of working hard on a tool that saves some money when you won't see a penny of
it?

~~~
gjm11
Well, he claims it saved him weeks of work. It would probably have been mind-
numbingly boring work, too. So he (1) got more done per unit time, thus
hopefully having more chance to impress the people who set his salary, and (2)
got to work on more interesting things instead of on mind-numbing stuff that a
short program could do just as well. Seems OK to me. (If you think no one
should ever work on anything that doesn't directly bring them more money when
they do it better, why then I think you'd better go looking for an economy in
which there are no companies with employees.)

